# Website?



## lcwallis (Sep 14, 2008)

Do Dennis and Sharron O'Keefe have a website?

Thanks

L


----------



## Lewella (Sep 14, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Did you have a question or looking for something or a specific pony? How can we try to help?


----------



## Lmequine (Sep 15, 2008)

Dennis and Sharon are offering 12 ponies in the North Texas Pony Sale that will be held on October 4 in Sulphur Springs, TX. They have sent me photos of two of their consignments. You can check out the website at www.northtexasponysale.com


----------

